# Origin.exe funktioniert nicht mehr



## -FA- (27. Juni 2013)

Hey,
also woltle heute eignetlich mal wieder ne Runde NFS zocken, daraus wird wohl nix. Wollte origin starten, der hat dann versucht ein Update zu installieren, des geht sowit auch, jedoch schmiert die Anwednung bei der Anmeldung mit dem Fehler " Origin.exe funkttioniert nicht mehr" ab. Hab es mehrmals probiert, auch mehrmals neu installiert, immer das selbe Problem. Wisst ihr da weiterß


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Juni 2013)

Ist vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung aber vielleicht hilft es dein Problem zu lösen. 

Von MorkheroO aus dem Origin Forum! 

Es ist ein Fehler im Update. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb zeigt es in der UpdateTool_Log.txt ein falsches Programm Verzeichnis an für die origintmp.exe

Ok hier mal so wie ich es gemacht habe...

Zuerst ladet ihr euch mal das Update von hier runter und entpackt es irgendwohin damit ihr es später habt. https://download.dm.origin.com/origin/beta/OriginUpdate_9_2_1_4399.zip 


So dann also zuerst Origin normal installieren. Dann in diese UpdateTool_Log.txt schaun welches Programmverzeichnis da steht bei der origintmp.exe
Dieses erstellt ihr nun ; bei mir [Laufwerk]:\Progrbmne\Origin

In dieses Verzeichnis kopiert ihr den Inhalt aus der ZIP.

Dann Origin erneut starten. Da kommt dann was von falscher Installation...

Nun erneut schaut ihr nochmal in die UpdateTool_Log.txt. Mittlerweile ist dort ein drittes falsches Programmverzeichnis erschienen, bei mir hat es den Namen [Laufwerk]:\Progrcmoe\Origin

So und nun erstellt ihr auch noch dieses Verzeichnis und kopiert den Inhalt der Zip auch dort rein. (Ich hab jetzt übrigens in alle Verzeichnisse also ins originale und die beiden mit dem falschen Programmnamen nochmal überall hin das mit dem Inhalt der Zip überschrieben)

So und nun startet ihr die origin.exe aus dem LETZTEN erstellten Verzeichnis.


Achso ihr müsst dann natürlich auf dem Desktop das Symbol ersetzen bzw eine neue Verknüpfung machen zu dem neuen Verzeichnis.




Noch ein Hinweis ihr dürft auf keinen Fall mehr die origin exe aus dem Hauptverzeichnis starten ansonsten löscht es da jeweils wieder die origin exe. Kopiert in dem Fall einfach nochmal in die ersten beiden Verzeichnisse das aus der Zip.

Und ihr müsst natürlich alle 3 Origin Verzeichnisse beibehalten.... der nutzt die witzigerweise dann alle irgendwie.

LINK: Update Origin Today - Origin News (AW steht so im letzten drittel der Seite falls du noch mal schauen willst)

EDIT: Der Link zum Download ist nicht mehr aktuell aber ich denke das ist klar soweit! Ansonsten Origin und alles was damit zu tun hat restlos löschen und neu installieren! Wenn nichts hilft mal den Service kontaktieren! Oder die aktuelle Version von Hand installieren! Viel Erfolg!

LINK zum Download der aktuelle origin Version: http://www.origin.com/de/download


----------



## -FA- (27. Juni 2013)

Also, das geht leider nicht. Nach wie vor das selbe Problem. Diese OriginTMP.exe existiert bei mir gar nicht. 
Ka wann ist da mit dem Update zu rechnen wo das Problem behebt?
Ich fuind das schon ne ordentliche sauarei von EA so ein nicht funktionierendes Update rauszuhauen und sich dann nicht um en FIX zu kümmern, der funktioniert. Ich mein ich hab für meine games was gezahlt, dann kann man find ich wenn schon dieser Online-Mist da besteht, dass das wenigstens zuverlässig läuft.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. Juni 2013)

Ohhh Sorry mein Fehler die TMP.exe verschwindet ja wieder nach den ausführen! 
Hast mal von hand die aktuelle Version drüberinstalliert mit Adminrechten. Evtl mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus (Windows7) ausführen!
Ich weiß ist zum wenn der Origin spakt.Bei mir hat ne Origin neuinstallation geholfen! 
Schau mal in die Ereignisanzeige von Windows was der so meldet nachdem Fehler.

Das letzte Update war erst vor ca. einer Woche glaub ich, bei mir ging alles glatt auf 2 PC's !


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Juni 2013)

Bei mir reichte es damals auch Origin neu zu installieren, bei mir hing es auch mit einem Update zusammen was etwas zickig war

mfg


----------



## -FA- (29. Juni 2013)

Das hat leider au nix gebracht. 
Das echt zum mit EA.


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon mal. Da hat's aber auch geholfen, dass ganze Geraffel von der Platte zu schmeißen und wieder neu zu installieren...

Hast du Origin vor der Neuinstallation deinstalliert?


----------



## -FA- (29. Juni 2013)

Jap klar mehrmals
weil sonst startet ers nur wenn man das Set-Up ausführt.
Hier mal der Problembericht:

Beschreibung
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung:    H:\Program Files (x86)\Origin\Origin.exe

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:    BEX
Anwendungsname:    Origin.exe
Anwendungsversion:    9.2.1.4399
Anwendungszeitstempel:    51a7ea2b
Fehlermodulname:    BfLLR.dll
Fehlermodulversion:    6.0.0.33
Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4eefd0c9
Ausnahmeoffset:    0000beab
Ausnahmecode:    c0000409
Ausnahmedaten:    00000000
Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
Zusatzinformation 1:    b798
Zusatzinformation 2:    b798accfa6af53c3cd382395cc58928e
Zusatzinformation 3:    fb69
Zusatzinformation 4:    fb6925514dca393c5daa48e5986afc47


----------



## blaidd (30. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mal nachgesehen, da der Fehler offenbar durch die BfLLR.dll verursacht wird. Die gehört anscheinend nicht zu Origin. Bei mir ist sie jedenfalls nicht auf der Platte. Ein Programm Namens "(TM) Killer NIC" von Bigfoot Networks, Inc. benutzt die. Hast du das bei dir drauf? Das scheint mit Origin im Klinsch zu stehen.

Such die Dll mal und nenne sie probehalber um.


----------



## -FA- (30. Juni 2013)

jap ich habe eine BigFoot KillerE2100 Netzwerkkarte drin. Ok, dann wird vermutlich der Treiber neme funzen^^

Edit: Ich fass es ned, kaum verwend ich den Onboard-LAN-Port, hab jetzt mal das Kabel umgesteckt läuft der Dreck. Sowit mal danke, aber wie bekomm ichs mit der Big Foot Karte zum laufen, weil bisher gings immer und die Karte ist zum zocken besser.^^


----------



## blaidd (1. Juli 2013)

Kein Ding... 
Vielleicht findet sich auf der Seite von BigFoot eine Lösung, müßte ja eigentlich bekannt sein, der Fehler. Ansonsten würde ich den Support mal anschreiben, ist ja auch in deren Interesse.


----------



## orca113 (1. Juli 2013)

-FA- schrieb:


> jap ich habe eine BigFoot KillerE2100 Netzwerkkarte drin. Ok, dann wird vermutlich der Treiber neme funzen^^
> 
> Edit: Ich fass es ned, kaum verwend ich den Onboard-LAN-Port, hab jetzt mal das Kabel umgesteckt läuft der Dreck. Sowit mal danke, aber wie bekomm ichs mit der Big Foot Karte zum laufen, weil bisher gings immer und die Karte ist zum zocken besser.^^



Ich habe die Karte auch drin und bei mir klappt es. Gib doch mal dem Origin höchste Priorität oder schau ob du wirklich den neusten Treiber der Nic hast.


----------



## -FA- (9. Juli 2013)

Nein ist ein älterer. Aber irgendiwe geht das Auto-Update nicht, von der herstellerseite downloaden 135MB mit der sagenhaften geschwindigkeit von 20,7kb/S. alles andere geht schneller, die ganze homepage von Bigfoot ist iwie ne krücke. Gibts die Treiber noch wo anders?

Edit: Hab den doch iwie nach 3h saugen runterbekommen!! Installiert, origin funzt wieder. Danke


----------



## Dreaths (4. August 2013)

Hallo ich hab das selbe Problem ich hab auch diesen bigfoot manager drauf. meine netzwerkkarte heisst: DW 1501 Wireless-N Wlan Half mini card. ich hab angeblich den neusten treiber drauf aber origin will immer noch nicht starten. was kann ich noch machen? =( bitte um hilfe

hab jetzt auch mal den wlan adapter deaktiviert und über lankabel direkt versucht funktioniert auch nicht. der fehler origin funktioniert nicht mehr taucht wieder auf


----------

